# I ran out of time on the cognative exam.



## Hallelujah (Jul 21, 2011)

I took my second attempt today, and like the title says I ran out of time on it. I ran out of time around question 121. I was just wondering if it's going to count questions that I didn't get to answer against me. Is it possible that I could have passed even though I ran out of time?


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 21, 2011)

Hallelujah said:


> I took my second attempt today, and like the title says I ran out of time on it. I ran out of time around question 121. I was just wondering if it's going to count questions that I didn't get to answer against me. Is it possible that I could have passed even though I ran out of time?



Did the computer screen say you ran out of time or did it just end?  I'd say it's possible to still pass even if you run out of time as long as you had a passing percentage.


----------



## Hallelujah (Jul 21, 2011)

yea the time ran out. It cut me off the first time I took it. I felt good about it the first time until I got the results. So I studied up and took someones tip to take my time on it. I feel like I did good again, which is probably a bad thing.


----------



## Hallelujah (Jul 21, 2011)

a little help?


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 21, 2011)

If you can try and relax and wait for your results then we'll go from there.  Keep us posted.


----------



## Hallelujah (Jul 22, 2011)

unsuccessful again.


----------



## Hallelujah (Jul 22, 2011)

EMT-Intermediate/85 	Statement of Performance
Airway, Respiration and Ventilation (adult and pediatric patients)

Includes assessment, pathophysiology and management of the airway, ventilation, respiratory distress, respiratory failure, respiratory arrest, and upper/lower airway respiratory emergencies.

Above Passing
Cardiology and Resuscitation (adult and pediatric patients)

Includes assessment, pathophysiology and management of chest pain, cardiac rhythm disturbance, cardiac arrest, stroke-like symptoms, post-resuscitation care and hypotension/hypertension from cardiovascular causes.

Near Passing
Trauma (adult and pediatric patients)

Includes assessment, pathophysiology and management of bleeding, chest trauma, abdominal/genitourinary trauma, orthopedic trauma, soft tissue injuries, head/neck/face/spinal injuries and multisystem trauma.

Above Passing
Medical, Obstetrics and Gynecology (adult and pediatric patients)

Includes assessment, pathophysiology and management of neurological emergencies (seizures, altered mental status, etc.), abdominal disorders, immunology, infectious diseases, endocrine disorders, psychiatric disorders, toxicology, hematology, genitourinary/renal disorders, gynecology and obstetrics.

Near Passing
EMS Operations

Includes vehicle and equipment readiness, emergency vehicle operations, scene leadership, resolving an emergency incident, emotional support, medical/legal standards, community relations, administrative support and professional development.

Above Passing


----------



## Hallelujah (Jul 22, 2011)

Either way that's aggravating. I feel like it would have been different if I had ten more minutes. Why is the test timed anyway?


----------



## BEorP (Jul 22, 2011)

Hallelujah said:


> Either way that's aggravating. I feel like it would have been different if I had ten more minutes. Why is the test timed anyway?



Don't you think that some of your patients might feel like it is important for you to be able to make decisions quickly?


----------



## nwhitney (Jul 22, 2011)

Hallelujah said:


> Either way that's aggravating. I feel like it would have been different if I had ten more minutes. Why is the test timed anyway?



Ok so you know the areas where you need to concentrate more on, right?  What are your study & test taking skills?  How's your confidence going into the test?  One of the first things I can suggest is to stop worrying about the time and don't spend too much time on any one question.  I get the feeling your psyching yourself out.  Between now and the next time you test study no more than an hour a day and spend a bit more time in the areas that you missed.  The day before the test don't study just relax.  Don't drink any alcohol and get a good nights rest.  Try and schedule the test at a time of day that is best for your brain.  Make sure you eat a good healthy breakfast.  I bet you know this material better than you think but you're getting stressed out.  Can you get yourself into a study group?  I guarantee you have plenty of time to finish the test and pass.  Remember often your first instinct is correct.  Make sure you know what the question is asking before you answer, pick your answer and then move on.  You'll get it!


----------



## Hallelujah (Jul 22, 2011)

Generally I'm a pretty good test taker. The only reason time was an issue this time was because I didn't want to rush it like I did the first time. So I made a point to try and take at least a minute per question. So I didn't make any stupid mistakes by misreading or misunderstanding the already misleading questions. Randomly that last sentence is almost poetic. lol.


----------



## Elk Oil (Jul 24, 2011)

You may be over-thinking the whole thing.  I agree with others that you probably know the material, but perhaps are psyching yourself out.  When I took mine, I was surprised at how few ALS questions there were.  Keep in mind that the same principles apply, no matter what level of certification you're going for.  BLS before ALS.  Scene safety is your first priority.  A patent airway is the priority for your patients.  And then there are questions you can logic your way through like the mechanics of ventilation.

The thing I found frustrating was how different the test questions were from the classroom quizzes and exams.  You get used to questions being asked a certain way, and I found myself reading and re-reading to make sure I understood before answering.


----------

